# RAM installation - does it matter which way round they go in?



## Supersamtheman

Hey,

Thanks for reading. I was about to install some new RAM, but I wasn't really sure which way to put it in, (as in which way the chips face although one of the RAM sticks has chips on both sides) and whether it really matters anyway? 

Thanks


----------



## LIL L

the ram should have 1 or 2 indentions on the bottom to help you put it in. it will burn your ram up if you put it in wronge. if it has indentions, some computers have it set so when you put it in and press it down in the slot, the ends will automaticly close completely indicating that you put it in correctly.


----------



## JohnthePilot

You should find your memory stick has a cutout so that there are more pins on one side of it than the other. This should correspond with a peg on the slot.


----------

